# ماهو الصندوق الاسود ومما يتكون وهل فائدته فقط في الكوارث ؟؟؟؟



## eng mohamoud11 (19 نوفمبر 2012)

ماهو الصندوق الاسود ومما يتكون وهل فائدته فقط في الكوارث ؟؟؟؟


----------



## zine eddine (23 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
الصندوق الاسود عبارة عن الة تسجل كافة بيانات الطائرة و تسجيل مكالمات ايضا لطيارين 
و الله اعلم


----------



## khalidutp (23 نوفمبر 2012)

نعم كما ذكر الاخ zine eddine و إضافة على ذلك فهو يوضع في مكان مخفي في الطائرة ولا يمكن العثور عليه و يقوم بتسجيل كل المكالمات والمحادثات التي تتم في الطائرة حتى اخر لحظة قبل وقوع الكوارث _اسف لقولي الكوارث_,,ولهذا فهو مرتبط ارتباط وثيق بالكوارث وبالتالي يقولون الصندوق الاسود علماً بأن لونه ليس اسود بل اصفر ليسهل العثور عليه بين حطام الطائرة,,وبإنتظار المزيد من المعلومات,,


----------



## eng mohamoud11 (4 ديسمبر 2012)

وهل تسجيل المكالمات فقط هو الذي يحدد سبب الكارثه ؟؟؟؟


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (5 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا
شكراً شكرا
شكراً شكراً شكر
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً​
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً​شكراً شكراً شكر
شكراً شكراً
شكراً​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (6 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
​الصندوق الأسود ليس لونه أسود فأنا رأيت الصندوق الأسود في أحد الطائرات لونه برتقالي
وكانت الأحداث كالتالي:-
عندما كنت في أحد برامح التدريب أثناء الدراسة في قسم هندسة الطيران
وكان التدريب في مصنع الطائرات بمصر
وفي أثناء تصنيع الطائرة المصرية الصينية في مشروع 120 طائرة تدريب
كان طيار القوات الجية المصرية يقوم بتجربة الطائرة قبل الاستلام من المصنع
وفي أحد التجارب لاحظ فرق في وقت انخفاض زاوية الجنيح بين الجناح الايمن والايسر


----------



## سامح الفيومى (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*وعندما نزلت الطائرة قمنا بإخراج الصندوق الأسود من الجزء اسفل الذيل الرأسي للطائرة*
*وقمنا بتوصيله بجهاز عن طريق كابل حيث يتم استخراج كل المعلومات والقراءات وتاريخ كل حدث منذ تشغيل المحرك حتى إطفاءه بعد هبوط الطائرة*
*كل حركات الجناح والذيل والمحرك وقراءات العدادات*
*كل شيء*
*وسوف أكمل ما حدث بعد ذلك في وقت آخر*


----------



## emad35 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله بك


----------

